# Versterven: Kan een elastiek versterven?



## eno2

Hallo,

Kan een elastiek versterven? Kan een 'rekker' 'versterven'? Of is dat allemaal dialect?  Betekenis: Zijn elasticiteit verliezen met de tijd

Volgens WNT moet het kunnen.


> WNT:
> (zw.,trans.,st.,intr.,refl.)
> In bet. met het aspect ‘(mettertijd) sterven, verdwijnen, verminderen, slechter worden’.



Zoniet, is er een ander ww?


----------



## Peterdg

Bij ons "verduurt" een elastiek.

"Versterven" ( ook wel "besterven") wordt bij ons enkel gebruikt voor vlees. Wanneer een dier geslacht wordt, dan moet het vlees eerst versterven vóór het kan worden opgegeten.


----------



## eno2

Ah verduren. En in Nederland? Een idee?  Verharden zou dan logisch zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

In het Vlaams zou je 't wel kunnen zeggen, denk ik... ;-)


----------



## eno2

Het behoort zeker tot mijn West Vlaamse woordenschat.


----------



## lalaba

Volgens mij gaat een elastiek gewoon *kapot*. Het dialectisch werkwoord 'versterven' is synoniem voor 'afsterven' en iets kan alleen sterven als het voorheen in leven was, dus levensloze objecten kunnen volgens mij niet afsterven of versterven.


----------



## ThomasK

Mij is het bekend uit mijn Zuid-Westvlaams dialect...


----------



## bibibiben

Interessant. Ik ken alleen 'de rek is eruit'. Een speciaal werkwoord zou misschien wel welkom zijn. Werkwoorden als versterven, verharden of verduren zullen het niet redden in dit deel van het taalgebied, ben ik  bang.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Werkwoorden als versterven, verharden of verduren zullen het niet redden in dit deel van het taalgebied, ben ik bang.


van Dale zegt van "verduren" in de betekenis van "vergaan, vermolmen" inderdaad dat het Belgisch is.

PS. Ik heb nu de meest recente van Dale Groot woordenboek van de Nederlandse taal. Gekregen van mijn kinderen voor mijn verjaardag.


----------

